# Need cash for gas between now and May?



## jp3 (Nov 3, 2007)

After a few years of moving for the navy, I've finally made it back to Pensacola until the end of April. I'm really hoping to do some fishing, offshore and inshore. If anyone needs money for gas and has an extra spot in the boat, please let me know.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Give me a call always looking for a hand with gas...My boat 32 foot sportfishermen fly bridge and all the tackle you can use. I keep it on bayou chico next to old flatheads.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re; Need help w/ fuel.*



captjimV.A.S said:


> Give me a call always looking for a hand with gas...My boat 32 foot sportfishermen fly bridge and all the tackle you can use. I keep it on bayou chico next to old flatheads.


I actually have a boat, but I am unable to drive it for the next few months due to a second seizure I have had...My wifes schedule isn't really allowing me to get on the water like I would like to do right now. I have a 21 month old Son that I would love to take out fishing, just need something like a bartering situation to make this possible.
Give me a call @ (850) 384-3220 if you'd like to try and work something out. I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks So Much.

Sincerely,

Jimmy


----------



## fishergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

*Hey*

Hey Jim,are you still up for someone to help share the cost of gas with? My fiance always loves to fish and unfortunately our boat is out of commission, anyhow, he's in the navy and we're actually getting married at the end of the month but I know he'd love to get out there and catch some fish, we both fish as well, he's off on weekends so that'd be the best time to go out, funny, that your boat is kept on Bayou Chico, we live on Bayou Chico, on the Barrancas side on the water, we have a pier out the back but would like to get out and get some bigger fish  Well let me know and I'll tell him

Thanks

Marian


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jps3,

First and foremost, Welcome home and thank you for your service, secondly, I'm putting together a list of anglers for the upcoming season for The Lost Bound Train, 22 WA Wellcraft that is pretty ecommical to run 30+ miles offshore. 
Trip should run $200 divided by three to four anglers. Not bad for a 100+ mile round trip of fishing and if you're wondering, the LBT has good track record for catching dem' up...
We launch out of Shoreline in Gulf Breeze and fish & boat clean up occur at my home 5 miles to the east of the launch.

If interested, shoot me a p.m. Also if any one else would like to share some expenses this upcomming season on de LBT, just shoot me a p.m.

Jimmy


----------

